

Draft House Language Seeks to Halt Air Force Atlas 5 Launches This Year - nickff
http://aviationweek.com/blog/draft-house-language-seeks-halt-air-force-atlas-5-launches-year

======
protomyth
So, the US Government encourages the partnership that resulted in these
engines in the Atlas V and now they are worried. I guess we got a good deal on
the engines[1] though.

1) [http://www.nycaviation.com/2011/05/russia-accuses-rocket-
eng...](http://www.nycaviation.com/2011/05/russia-accuses-rocket-engine-
builder-of-selling-to-united-states-below-cost/#.U16Gbl5cI1c)

